# Textbox-Namen von fremder Anwednung ermitteln



## 154500 (10. März 2008)

Ich hab n Problem.
Ich habe folgenden Programmcode:


> Dim hwnd As Long
> Dim hwnd2 As Long
> Dim textlaenge As Integer
> Dim buffer As String
> ...



Der Code funktioniert gut. Allerdings möchte ich den Inhalt von einer Richedit20A Box
anstatt einer Textbox haben. Es geht um das Gesprächsfenster in ICQ.
Ich möchte den Inhalt lesen und in meinem Programm verwenden.
Aber wie finde ich den Namen der Richedit Box raus und bekomme den Inhalt
in einen String?
Hilfe wäre echt klasse


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (10. März 2008)

Die Zwischenablage währe ne Idee,allerdings wie man die Box in ICQ anspricht wird man denk ich nicht so einfach Preisgeben?

Aber dieses Thema interessiert mich echt genau so.


----------



## 154500 (10. März 2008)

Naja haben schon einige gemacht.
Nur bin kein VB Profi.
Hab nich sooo die große Ahnung vom VB programmieren.
Soll aber nich so schwer sein wie ich bisher gehört hab.


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (10. März 2008)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man das machen könnte?


----------



## 154500 (11. März 2008)

Kann mir keiner helfen?
Bei dem genannten Programmcode funktioniert es ja.
Nur es fehlt mir der Name der Richedit Box.
Es muss doch möglich sein alle Namen der Steuerelemente
von einem Programm herauszufinden bzw durchzugehen.


----------



## DrSoong (11. März 2008)

So richtig ist mir kein Code bekannt, mit dem man die Namen der Controls fremder Fenster auslesen kann, wenn du viel Zeit und Motivation hast, kannst du dir aber mal den Tipp Fremde Menus fernsteuern ansehen. Vielleicht ließe sich was rauslesen, dass man damit auch auf andere Controls zugreifen kann.


Der Doc!


----------



## 154500 (11. März 2008)

Hab grad eine sehr gute url gefunden:
http://www.vbarchiv.net/forum/id3_i44060t44047.html
Da steht wie man den Text einer Textbox in einer fremden Anwendung ändert.

Allerdings gibt mir das Spy++ Programm nur den Controlltyp (RichEdit20A) aus bei Klassennamen. 
Wobei Gesprächsfenster und EIngabefenster danach den gleichen Klassennamen hätten.


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (12. März 2008)

Und das soll Funktionieren, dieses stück Code?

Ist das überhaupt Legal, man könnte doch damit Bankdaten ausspionieren?


PS: Über eine Bewertung würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## DrSoong (12. März 2008)

Das Auslesen bzw. Ändern des Textes einer Textox einer fremden Anwendung ist nun wirklich kein Geheimnis, von dem her habe ich sicher gegenüber 154500 keinerlei Bedenken.

@154500: Das von dir gebrachte Beispiel im Link ist im Prinzip nichts anderes, wie der Code aus deinem ersten Post. Damit ist es aber leider (scheinbar) nicht möglich, wie von dir beabsichtig den Control-Namen auszulesen.

Eine Lösung wäre die Verquickung des Beispiels mit dem Senden der Tabulator-Taste, mit dieser Taste wechselt man ja die Textbox.


Der Doc!


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (12. März 2008)

Ist es wirklich möglich?

Zitat von DrSoong:



> Eine Lösung wäre die Verquickung des Beispiels mit dem Senden der Tabulator-Taste, mit dieser Taste wechselt man ja die Textbox.



Es sollte dann so funktionieren, und zwar soll der name der *TextBox* z.B von ICQ in meinem Programm in einer *TextBox* angezeigt werden, dann weiß ich wie ich mit der fremden *TextBox *komunizieren kann, da ich den namen von ihr hab zum ansprechen.;-)


____________________
Bitte Bewerten! DANKE!
____________________


----------

